# Best way to clean shipping 'grease' off new router bits?



## Gator95 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, newbie question: what is the best way to clean the grease off new router bits without pulling the lube off the bearings of piloted bits?

Is just wiping it off sufficient, or do I need to remove it more completely to not wind up with gunk in my collet?

(if this is not the case with all router bits- my MLCS bits came with a thin coating of some kind of grease or anti-corrosion goop)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gator95

I use the items below for that job,, you can also get the same type of stuff at most woodworker supply outlets but I do like the sommerfeld brand it's works..

SOMMERFELD'S OWN BIT & BLADE
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=bbcl-16oz&d=160&b=2

SO BIT & BLADE LUBRICANT 2oz
"This unique liquid fluoropolymer spray"
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=bblub-2oz&d=160&b=2

I also use the DuPont Teflon lub I got from ACE hardware it also works well, it cleans and lubs the bit all in one shot...puts on a thin coat of Teflon on the cutters , slick stuff  
Locktite DuPont Krytox PTFE High Performance Lubricant
http://www.sandsmachine.com/grease_t.htm
-------
fluoropolymer = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluoropolymer

========



Gator95 said:


> Ok, newbie question: what is the best way to clean the grease off new router bits without pulling the lube off the bearings of piloted bits?
> 
> Is just wiping it off sufficient, or do I need to remove it more completely to not wind up with gunk in my collet?
> 
> (if this is not the case with all router bits- my MLCS bits came with a thin coating of some kind of grease or anti-corrosion goop)


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Large bottle of alcohol from Wal-Mart that’s less than $2.00 
And a large DW40 that’s less than $5.00


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Gator,


I like to use Brake Cleaner due to the fact it evaporates and leaves no residue. Don't spray it on the bearings though.

Router has listed a cheap way that works great. 

Bj has listed an excellent product,


> I also use the DuPont Teflon lub I got from ACE hardware it also works well, it cleans and lubs the bit all in one shot...puts on a thin coat of Teflon on the cutters , slick stuff
> Locktite DuPont Krytox PTFE High Performance Lubricant
> http://www.sandsmachine.com/grease_t.htm


There's many ways to clean your bits.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

One here for denatured alcohol. I also used it to clean the tablesaw top before waxing


----------

